# [NorCal 240SX] 2004 March 28 Meet - Pleasanton, CA



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

NOTE: The meet date has changed from March 14 to March 28!

*NorCal 240SX** Meet*

norcal240sx.org info

*Date:*
2004 March 28 (Sunday)

*Time:*
2:00 PM - 5:30 PM (end time approx.)

*Location:*
Pleasanton Sports & Recreation Park / Parking Lot 2
5800 Parkside Drive
Pleasanton, CA

Our next meet will be in the East Bay, at Pleasanton Sports & Recreation Park, Parking Lot 2. Parking Lot 3 (adjacent to Parking Lot 2) is expected to be closed, but if it becomes open we may use that lot instead.

After entering Parkside Drive, you'll see Sports Park Drive on your right. Enter Sports Park Drive and the first lot will be Parking Lot 2. Please refer to this map of the park.

www.norcal240sx.org


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

wooooooooooohooooooooooooo im going there!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

Loki said:


> wooooooooooohooooooooooooo im going there!!!!! :cheers:


Please note that the date has been changed to March 28.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Danio said:


> Please note that the date has been changed to March 28.



thanks for letting me know!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

Reminder and quick info:

NorCal 240SX Meet

Date:
2004 March 28 (Sunday)

Time:
2:00 PM

Location:
Pleasanton Sports & Recreation Park / Parking Lot 2
5800 Parkside Drive
Pleasanton, CA


----------

